# Kathleen's Elbees are on e-bay!!!!!



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

Oh my goodness. I just logged in and there they were. The beautiful elbee prints just waiting for some bidders. Even the juicy apple one. I am in shock.

I am sure they will go WAY too high for me, but good luck you lucky bidders









http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZvalor-kids

ETA: I too hope everything is alright with you Kathleen. I tend to think you wouldn't sell these unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I may be selling my soul on the TP so I can have one of those! :LOL I'll keep yolu guys posted in case any of you are interested.


----------



## chickadee79 (Jan 5, 2005)

That's a lot of elbees.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Kathleen, are you okay? I mean that seriously. Is everything alright?


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I'm not looking, I'm not looking, I'm not looking...... La, La, La....

I have been haunted by those since she posted that she got them







. There is no way I can afford ebay prices. I hope they go to good homes.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Those are beautiful and if I could I would get one but they'll go way too high for me.








mama


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Those are simply beautiful. I am so glad I don't need fitteds, if those were AIOs I would be in trouble!!!
One of a kind.......beautiful.
We love you Kathleen


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmm. I'm not all that crazy about how the larges fit my son, but may just have to have one of those.

I hope everything is okay, Kathleen.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

WOAH!!!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow! I got beat out on the last two print el bee's so I think I'm going to have to try agian.







I'm still getting over being beat out by .50 cents on the KIYP soaker. I don't know if I can handle being beat out agian.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Boy, I am so glad my dd would never be in a large elbee before she potty learns. I'm not into the elbee craze but those are soooo pretty


----------



## gcmama (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh I would so love to have one but I know they will go way too high for me. WOW, those are so beautiful though!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

They are lovely diapers....I hope everything is ok because she had said she's saving them for grandkids.







Kathleen!


----------



## gcmama (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:

I hope everything is ok because she had said she's saving them for grandkids.
Oh no! I hope everything is okay as well.


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

i just saw those too! I'm not an el bee person, but those sure are pretty! Hope they go to a lovely home! lol!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I think they want to come to my home!! I just won the two she had on yesterday and I am watching those ones. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Thank goodness they are larges and would never fit my boy - he even shrunk too much for our Med. longs. He will potty learn while still fitting perfecly in Meds.

But the prints are WONDERFUL!

Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh Kathleen...


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Aww...Too bad El bees dont work for us let alone a size large, ouch!

I was wondering why she was selling them too!


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

wow those are great!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow, I thought that the "plain" Elbees were adorable, but those prints are absolutely breathtaking (I'm sort of hyperventilating over here).

Those are worth top $$ because they are truly one-of-a-kind. No one else will have those exact same dipes-- well, probably anyway.

Karla


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

And just a thought... I'll bet they fit a little smaller than a 'regular' size large. The one elbee I have is very stretchy, made with all knit fabrics. These have woven outers, so no stretch.

I can't stand myself. I have to bid. :LOL


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

I know I'll get blown out of the water, but how could I resist? I had to bid.

I hope Kathleen's OK.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
Kathleen, are you okay? I mean that seriously. Is everything alright?

I cannot publically say what is up yet until I have all the details but it is not great. I hope it works itself out though and soon. Thank you everyone who is concerned. It is so much comfort to know there are people here that care about me. Thank you.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I cannot publically say what is up yet until I have all the details but it is not great. I hope it works itself out though and soon.

I hope everything works out


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am sorry you have to sell them Kathleen.I wish I could afford to buy them all and gift them back to you


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I am sorry you have to sell them Kathleen.I wish I could afford to buy them all and gift them back to you


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I had to bid too.







:

I hope you get what you need from the auctions, Kathleen!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

I hope all works out for you Kathleen.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Well I hope everything works out for Kathleen too. Maybe if she gets lots of money for her Elbees, it will help her out! So I'm going to bid too.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Aww mama







I know how much you loved those diapers! I hope things work out for you too.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I bid on one. I'm sure it will get snatched up from me ... but darnit if I just want to bid them high to help out Kathleen.


----------



## bklynmom04 (Dec 12, 2004)

holy moly. kathleen, i'm not a regular here, but have to send you some big hugs!







i have a hard time getting rid of my kissaluvs, much less that stash. hope things work out for you!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
I cannot publically say what is up yet until I have all the details but it is not great. I hope it works itself out though and soon. Thank you everyone who is concerned. It is so much comfort to know there are people here that care about me. Thank you.









I am sorry - I hope it all works out.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

bet there'll be some sniping on ebay in a couple days


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

It brightened my day to own the apple elbee for a little while this morning LOL!


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

So how do you get EL Bee prints??? I thought she only sold the natural color with different color stitching.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melaniewb*
So how do you get EL Bee prints??? I thought she only sold the natural color with different color stitching.









Kathleen sent the outer fabrics to the ElBee mama. Aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

They are stunning Kathleen. I am sorry you have to sell them. I hope you get top dollar for them. I just know if I bid I will get sniped.....but I could at least say I had one, sort of, for a little while, right?????


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
Kathleen sent the outer fabrics to the ElBee mama. Aren't they gorgeous?


Ahhhhh, I see. Yes, they are gorgeous. I had no idea you could do that.

Kathleen- I'm so sorry you have to sell these.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Kathleen, I hope everything works out. I know how hard it is to part with beautiful fluff, I had to do it a year ago.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melaniewb*
So how do you get EL Bee prints??? I thought she only sold the natural color with different color stitching.









I sent Laura my own fabric and she made them with my fabric.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

mamma. They are so so pretty. I wish I had the $ to bid on them. I am sorry you have to sell them.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Kathleen
Add me to the list of mamas wishing you the best. Take care and keep us posted.
HUGS








Regina


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Awww....







's, Kathleen! I hope all works itself out soon.


----------



## my4kids2ofeach (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh WOW those are NICE!!!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, for awhile I owned 5... now I'm down to 3.







I have a feeling I won't end up with any..


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

to you kathleen. those are beautiful. good luck mamas!

kathleen, I hope you end up with at least a few of them back again


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Those are beautiful dipes, and I hope an MDC mama ends up with them!!!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

So who got what!!!

Anyone?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, and how much did they go for? I missed the end of the auction and I don't know how to find an item once it's ended.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Wishing you and your family peace, Kathleen.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I hope you and your family have much brighter times in store for you, and soon.














We love you, Kathleen!!!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you so much everyone and thank you to those who bid generously and won my auctions. IT has been so heart warming. Things will fall into place even if I have to smash them into place they will comply. :LOL I will keep on trucking.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

<<hugs>>


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Some did not even go that high. Now I wish I had bid on one.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Some did not even go that high. Now I wish I had bid on one.









some almost went for 'retail', cause you factor in the cost of the dipe and doubler itself, plus the cost of her paying for prints and shipping them to Laura, then the fee of the print diapers. some were pretty close to 'retail' for a print diaper


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I agree... I really thought people would bid higher. I won 3 of them and my highest bid was about $10 higher than what I paid for them. I was expecting to be beat out.







I really just bid to bump the price up for her.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

This is really bugging me now.Why didn't I bid







I love the fit of the large and to own a print el bee.And most importantly I would want Kathleen to get more money for them.I have a small list of diapering regrets and this is definetly at the top of it.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

well, my theory is that they would have went for WAY more if they were only listed 2 or 3 at a time. that would have driven the bids up significantly.

when i list hard to find items that i have multiples of (ie china place settings), i usually list them one at a time so there is more compitition. isn't that evil?


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

Can someone post seperate links for them? I didn't get to see them before they ended and for some reason Ebay won't let me search completed items







I'd really like to see them, Pretty Please?


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Heres one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ADME:X:ON:US:2
hope it works


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...idConfirmEmail
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...idConfirmEmail
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...idConfirmEmail
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...idConfirmEmail
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ME:B:EOAB:US:6
again, i hope they work


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I won: "Applebee" ($56), "Batik Turtles" ($43) , "Batik Leaves" ($34), "Celestial" ($51)& "Sun, Moon & Clouds" ($66) which comes to exactly $250!!!
I actually had pretty high maximums, but I think it may have been too early in the AM for a lot of people...for me it was 5:30ish








(These are going to be PERFECT on Katie!





















)
Hope it helps you out a little Kathleen!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Lucky Mama, Gabrielle. You outbid me on the Batik Leaves. Had I been home, I would have duked it out with you, but I was out. I love that one.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I won "Lime Stars" and "Rainbow Geckos" and I also bought the other two prints she had earlier this week. My maximum bids were much higher, I do believe it was early for a lot of people. I hope this helps you out Kathleen!!!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

WOW!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
I won: "Applebee" ($56), "Batik Turtles" ($43) , "Batik Leaves" ($34), "Celestial" ($51)& "Sun, Moon & Clouds" ($66) which comes to exactly $250!!!
I actually had pretty high maximums, but I think it may have been too early in the AM for a lot of people...for me it was 5:30ish








(These are going to be PERFECT on Katie!





















)
Hope it helps you out a little Kathleen!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh, I have to add: my Eggplant was lonely & needed some friends







:

I actually didn't expect to win more than one of them, as I almost always get outbid, but Katie really NEEDS dipes that fit right now & the larges are AWESOME on her, so I bid high on several hoping to win at least one! I guess I WAS lucky this time!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Sounds like you have a lot of great dipes now.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I sniped the palm one with 22 seconds to spare. Sorry ladies!


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

so who got the sheep one I was dying for?! lol
and whoever you are, when you're ready to sell it...email me! lol


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I got the watermelon seed one, the sea creatures one, and the tangerine streams. I wanted the apple one also but forgot to bid higher on it.







Oh well, I'm excited about my 3.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

:

Quote:

so who got the sheep one I was dying for?! lol and whoever you are, when you're ready to sell it...email me! lol








:


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Is there a reason your wearing that bag Tammi? :LOL


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
Is there a reason your wearing that bag Tammi? :LOL

Because I am addicted to buying diapers and my daughter will be potty learned long before a large elbee will fit her! She still fits in the small.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

:LOL

I wish I had bid too..some of them really didn't go as high as the plain ol elbees and these were so yummy!!!


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

WW - you got the sheep one? OH MAN, I was dying for that since I first saw Kathleen post pics here...hey, I have some smalls my dd just outgrew I could trade you for it...







Small ElBees, tempt tempt tempt....!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

i am jealous, those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh man, I dreamt about those diapers after seeing her post about them. Too bad I was avoiding ebay...


----------

